# Youtube debate



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK Who am I arguing with? TomKaren on Youtube got apparently took my post as an attack. I was just wondering if they were a member here. I never tell anyone they're wrong I just state what WE do and WHY.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that a Hershey's Bar you've got there?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Care to share the link ?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL It may as well be a Hershey bar...they sent all thier work to Mexico right? Its a keychain logo of a former radio station given to illegals by CBS so they could make money off the ads focused on thier cheap labor force while they pay thier lobbyists to fight against illegal immigration in DC.
I used thier old slogan "Evolve" and thier frequency 99.1, which happens to coincide with my first invoice for my first job on 9/9/1991,as my online nick/username 

Here ya go:



 
Better yet:http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=V8qSCklTJ0E&email=comment_reply_received


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Good read Evolve! 
Apparently he only hangs board to benefit the boarder. I'll take butts joints any day to have less lineal footage. But then, I'll take the lineal footage too ! Extra money is nice ! If you have the money to burn I have the time to earn it.
As for the bevel in the angle part, what's the problem TomKaren1994 ? Put some more mud in it !
As for the corner studs, learn to extend your screw bit and you won't rub your gun against the wall. Didn't think it took a genius to figure that out.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Mudslingr I thought maybe it was just me being picky. I have a "peer" my inlaws hang out with who loves downing me and my guys for the same arguments. My stand is: Who the hell CAN'T hang over a hundred *already cut* 8' standups without gluing and ignoring breaking on boxes/jackstuds/openings?!?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I admit that I didn't read every comment but, TomKaren seems to like arguing with everyone that posted a comment. Evolve, you did a magnificent debate with him and I have to take your side. 

Leave that guy a comment inviting him to come to Drywall Talk and discussing his superior ways. I'm sure that it will be interesting. He can come here and STAND UP for his methods, just like he hangs his boards.(Standing up)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, that was amusing.

I like how it devolved into "cool screwgun!"

TomKaren is right about one thing....at least I'm sure they must be right about one thing they said one time at some point or another. Just trying to give them the benefit of the doubt.:whistling2:

F*&# stand-ups unless required for fire code.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You da man Evolve.:thumbup:
Did moron call that jack a drywall foot lift?


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

moore said:


> You da man Evolve.:thumbup
> Did moron call that jack a drywall foot lift?


:laughing::laughing: yep I think he did LMAO


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> You da man Evolve.:thumbup:
> Did moron call that jack a drywall foot lift?


:lol:

Speaking of KICKERS, I love this one for smaller boards:thumbup:

http://www.diversifiedtools.com/kicker.html (although I don't think I would jack my car tires with it :laughing


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :lol:
> 
> Speaking of KICKERS, I love this one for smaller boards:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.diversifiedtools.com/kicker.html (although I don't think I would jack my car tires with it :laughing


I've got one slim. It's great for closets. Fits in my tool pouch.
But what I'd really like to see,,, Is myron hanging a 12 footer by himself[top sheet],, and screw it off. Or better yet,, Hand the boys on the scaffold a 4x12 5/8 by himself:yes::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I've got one slim. It's great for closets. Fits in my tool pouch.
> But what I'd really like to see,,, Is myron hanging a 12 footer by himself[top sheet],, and screw it off. Or better yet,, Hand the boys on the scaffold a 4x12 5/8 by himself:yes::whistling2:


I use mine for everything from laid down 8 footers, 8 ft stand-ups on smaller partitions, closets, butts, jacking lid sheets over...you name it! 

In reference to Myron and 12's.....I had to throw some 12's on ICF walls the other day....what a douche! No other option than to screw it... most of them were tight, but I missed one or two  and it _hurt. 
_There are no studs to stick your forearm in, so it's all finger tips, of course with only one hand while you're reaching for a screw to stick on the gun you've got squeezed between your legs :laughing: THAT'S when you start thinking about an autofeed!!!:yes:


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

evolve991 said:


> OK Who am I arguing with? TomKaren on Youtube got apparently took my post as an attack. I was just wondering if they were a member here. I never tell anyone they're wrong I just state what WE do and WHY.


I agree. I too tried to reach across with some info for him and got attacked. I watched the video some time ago to see the drywall clips in action(BTW they are great for ceilings to keep things level, but I found them too flimsy for inside corned walls. The flusher and mechanical heads moves the corners to much) in other words, kinda junky, I would prefer wood studs for walls and clips for lids IMO.

I too got into it with TomKaren about a month ago also. Just wouldn't stop about doing stand-ups in a house blah blah blah. Who does stand ups in a house??? I can only see older basements where the board will not go through a window or 8' is the only thing to be able to get inside a attic or basement. 

heres one of my quotes :my handle [email protected]
[@unpredictable420 If you believe that drywall adds any significant strength regardless﻿ of how you hang it, I do not want you working for me. You might as well believe that houses are held up by an army of little angels all around the house.

By the way, the association of drywall manufacturers have done studies that prove you wrong.

I've said it before... if you like hanging drywall that direction, fine, but don't claim it adds strength. It doesn't.
TomKaren1994 1 month ago]

[@TomKaren1994 On a house locking the studs with a full sheet length wise will give more strength to that wall than standing them up and having the joint every for 4feet of that wall. The drywall joint is the weak spot, laying the sheet down will eliminate weakness﻿ and giving the wall more strength considering most exterior houses get 8' sheets of plywood on the exterior.
unpredictable420 1 month ago] 

-----------------------------------------------

Do to the length of my post i couldn't finish what I truly wanted to say. Most roc guys do a min of a 7"-8" hook around doors and windows with the drywall And lay down all sheets for walls.

The problem i saw do to the actual size of the board doing stand ups on a exterior wall, your are not always guaranteed to hook the drywall properly around doors and windows. Any movement in a house during a freeze / thaw / settling cycle will find the weakest spot on the wall. The 4 corners of any windows or doors. 

I think i gave up on the matter and gave up on Tom.:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Soultear said:


> I agree. I too tried to reach across with some info for him and got attacked. I watched the video some time ago to see the drywall clips in action(BTW they are great for ceilings to keep things level, but I found them too flimsy for inside corned walls. The flusher and mechanical heads moves the corners to much) in other words, kinda junky, I would prefer wood studs for walls and clips for lids IMO.
> 
> I too got into it with TomKaren about a month ago also. Just wouldn't stop about doing stand-ups in a house blah blah blah. Who does stand ups in a house??? I can only see older basements where the board will not go through a window or 8' is the only thing to be able to get inside a attic or basement.
> 
> ...


Houses do not settle,, Unless there's a foundation problem. other than that I agree with you completely ... rail roadin rock is wrong... Sheetrock has a grain .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We must have him join DWT, we must hear his wisdom:jester:

I shall ask him to join:thumbup:


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

@Moore 
When the boom was happening, i have seen houses been built and dropping 4-5 inches in a season on a corner?? I Don't know to much about basements foundations but I have seen some pretty stange stuff over the years. I guess I should of said "shifting" instead

@2BuckCanuck
I would love to see what you guys would do to TomKaren the pro rocker of rockers from you-tube.

----------------------

I have some pro framing, demo pics i'll post tomorrow in Checkers old post: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/hacks-homeowners-post-your-stories-photos-2083/

To lazy right now to resize the pictures I have. A lot of good articles to read here. Keep me busy for hours.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Already put the invite up soultear :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now we half to wait:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When the boom was happening, i have seen houses been built and dropping 4-5 inches in a season on a corner?? I Don't know to much about basements foundations but I have seen some pretty stange stuff over the years. I guess I should of said "shifting" instead



sounds like jack leg footers,,those poured walls take years to cure. If a home is built right It should not settle or shift. do you deal with wood framed homes soultear ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We must have him join DWT, we must hear his wisdom:jester:
> 
> I shall ask him to join:thumbup:


you are 1 crazy SOB...:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I always wonder why people on tv and videos don't just tack up the drywall with nails. Then screw it off later. Or pre-set the nails on the top of the board?


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

Captain Drywall said:


> I always wonder why people on tv and videos don't just tack up the drywall with nails. Then screw it off later. Or pre-set the nails on the top of the board?


I have done both. Prefer nails to tac everything on (off the floor and on the dam wall). only takes a couple minutes to screw off a room once done. Drives me nuts to see someone screw off the whole entire sheet for every sheet.

Screws are better for the taper and the flusher head . Gotta think about them tapers :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Soultear said:


> Screws are better for the taper and the flusher head . Gotta think about them tapers :thumbsup:


If they counter sink them...... then yes:whistling2:

But sometimes


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

moore said:


> When the boom was happening, i have seen houses been built and dropping 4-5 inches in a season on a corner?? I Don't know to much about basements foundations but I have seen some pretty stange stuff over the years. I guess I should of said "shifting" instead
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like jack leg footers,,those poured walls take years to cure. If a home is built right It should not settle or shift. do you deal with wood framed homes soultear ?


Sorry for the late reply, mostly (did) do stick boxed homes. All coming to an end here in Edmonton Canada till there is a 10% correction for home prices. The Sale / listing ratio is way out to lunch. More listings then sales at the moment hence on why I am getting into crappy insurance work (BTW pays well) and it's a good start for my business. Kinda recession proof.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

i have made a living repairing nail pops in homes... always the nails used at top plate to tack....


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Words of wisdom to TomKaren " The only way to save face is to keep the bottom half SHUT!!!!!"


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> If they counter sink them...... then yes:whistling2:
> 
> But sometimes


I hear that  Alot of boarders in apartment/ condo projects are horrible, I don't think they knew what a screw gun or router is. Blown plugs and over the place and 100 screws sticking out. 

True story, about 8 years ago I walked into a unit that a set of boarders just finished and my jaw dropped! They f******* cut every plug out with a ........................................


































thats right!!! A reciprocal saw..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Soultear said:


> I hear that  Alot of boarders in apartment/ condo projects are horrible, I don't think they knew what a screw gun or router is. Blown plugs and over the place and 100 screws sticking out.
> 
> True story, about 8 years ago I walked into a unit that a set of boarders just finished and my jaw dropped! They f******* cut every plug out with a ........................................
> 
> ...


NO!!!!:blink:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Captain Drywall said:


> I always wonder why people on tv and videos don't just tack up the drywall with nails. Then screw it off later. Or pre-set the nails on the top of the board?



because nails are a no-no. we've had this discussion. get an auto-loading screw gun and be done with it.


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

McDusty said:


> because nails are a no-no. we've had this discussion. get an auto-loading screw gun and be done with it.


Even a nice cordless screw-gun and router. No tripping over cords but I am guilty of liking the use of nails. Less crap to carry around in your tool belt while hanging board.

@Moore: yes very true story and a lesson learned for that drywall company; never hire farmers :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Soultear said:


> Even a nice cordless screw-gun and router. No tripping over cords but I am guilty of liking the use of nails. Less crap to carry around in your tool belt while hanging board.
> 
> @Moore: yes very true story and a lesson learned for that drywall company; never hirer farmers :whistling2: :laughing:


Don't worry, your not the only one who likes to use nails, and it's not like nobody won that debate of nails vs screws.

I would say most guys are just using them for tacking though. (In our area at least) would say most are 90% screws now and the rest nails.

It's most likely the cutter that will use nails,he helps the other guy throw up a sheet and throws one or 2 nails in it. then is racing off to cut another. Or the cutter will tack a sheet up, and leave the rest to be done by the man with the screw gun. Think most will get the idea of what I'm saying:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Being old I realize that there is just as much problem with screw-pops as nail pops. I am also from the era that used nothing but nails at one time. I still feel comfortable with just nails. 

Haveing said all that, I also realize that people nowadays will just fall on the floor and have a seizure if you even mention this. You probbly know folks yourself that think glue holds more than just the back pieace of paper to the wall. LOL

Anyway, If your dead-set on no nails,,, put the hanger up on stilts. Let the cutter raise the top board up while the hanger puts in a cpl screws to hold it. Then the hanger can cut the boxes out and then fiish screwing it off while the cutter fetches another board. Do all the top boards, then get off stilts and do the bottom brds the same way. When hanging lids, if you have three guys, put one on stilts and the other on a bench, do the same thing, let the guy on the bench just hold his end while the guy on stilts walks the edge (after he tacks his end). If just two of you, use a lift to send it up and the other guys on stilts, lid it, then do the top brds, then get off the stilts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Being old I realize that there is just as much problem with screw-pops as nail pops''

I agree 100 percent..:yes:


Screws are less pre fill thou...I don't mind a nail here and there ,,but just not in the field ..That's a blister that will always be a blister..


----------

